# Dust to dust



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A seemingly simple question: is your life / are your living surroundings affected by dust?


We spent 11 days in Saint Petersburg, Russia and my wife (a SPB native) noticed how much more dust is now present in this 5 million inhabitants metropole compared with the past. It seems like 'the more urbanised, the more dust is omnipresent'... When we returned on our Dutch isle, the first thing we felt was: so much less dust is here in the air! This is a real plus we appreciate living here.

So how do you cope with dust?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> A seemingly simple question: is your life / are your living surroundings affected by dust?
> 
> We spent 11 days in Saint Petersburg, Russia and my wife (a SPB native) noticed how much more dust is now present in this 5 million inhabitants metropole compared with the past. It seems like 'the more urbanised, the more dust is omnipresent'... When we returned on our Dutch isle, the first thing we felt was: so much less dust is here in the air! This is a real plus we appreciate living here.
> 
> So how do you cope with dust?


Well, when it comes to allergies I take a stick of honey from the local fruit market every once in a while. It has to be local honey in order for it to work, because you are basically immunizing yourself to the local pollen and dust particles by ingesting a small amount and "vaccinating" yourself. This worked perfectly for my stepsister from Colorado one year, when she was suffering badly from allergies here in central California.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dust is all around us; I rarely think about it.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Dust bugs me a lot. I have never had a residence that got as dusty as quickly as my current one. I presume being located on a busy street, perhaps being on the third (by Canadian, not European counting), as opposed to the ground floor, and perhaps other factors are responsible. I cope by trying to ignore it as long as possible, generally getting irritated  and then vacuuming thoroughly. I might, eventually, should I ever locate the money, hire a domestic cleaning service.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Being a southern California native, yes; but I still have trouble getting used to it. Other than cleaning once in a while, I guess I don't cope. I don't like the way it looks or feels, plus it gives me a headache. It doesn't even take a week after cleaning for everything to have accumulated a fine new dusty layer. I wish I could embrace it, like that Charlie Brown character, Pig-Pen.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

No dust here, just the smell of moss and spruce. My most wonderful experience with dust is Victor Sjöström's silent film, _The Wind._ Makes you respect the power of dust! And Lillian Gish... Lillian Gish... they don't make'em like they used to do...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The Southwestern deserts of the US, where we live, can be quite dusty at times - and that coupled with the daily high temperatures hovering between 105° to 110° adds to the discomfort.

Thank goodness that Willis Carrier was born in 1876 and developed the modern air conditioner in 1902.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I just got back from the used book store. I got a history of dust 









Dust: A History of the Small and the Invisible
Joseph A. Amato

I have a lot on my bookshelf, but I might well manage it in 2015. It all depends


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> The Southwestern deserts of the US, where we live, can be quite dusty at times - and that coupled with the daily high temperatures hovering between 105° to 110° adds to the discomfort.


True, but our humidity is low. I'll take a lot of dust over humidity.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh god I know. It's so hot here right now. I'm crying for winter. Too bad mom refuses to use the AC unit in the house. Luckily I've never suffered from allergies.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Lately NM has been up on the rain count. I really hope it rains a lot this summer.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

It's usually not such a problem in the summer, however during the winter Salt Lake gets INSANE inversions which trap so much crap in the air you'd think it was LA, Mexico City, or Shanghai. Black snow is common from what gets pulled out of the air and splashes back up from the road.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I've noticed that I don't get nearly as much dust either upstairs or downstairs since I replaced all the carpets upstairs with solid wood flooring.

The only allergy I have to dust is the work involved in removing it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dust, cobwebs, yellowing paintwork - you name it, I've got it. In fact, my place is like the house of Usher but without the melancholic gothic elegance.


----------

